# Gettin yansy



## Budulater (Sep 22, 2009)

Never hunted Turkeys before.Hope this becomes a habit.LOL I have the second April hunt unit K.Oh well this will get me out of the house.


----------



## Jdhunttrapfish (Jan 14, 2016)

If that don't I don't know what will!! Good luck


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

First gobble inside 100 yards you'll be hooked. Don't over think them and have confidence. 

Good luck


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Looks like you have something to work with. Good luck!


----------



## Budulater (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks and looking forward to the hunt.


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

It gets in your blood for sure. Just watch out because before you know it, you will have a box of calls, several decoys, and . . . That gobble from 10 feet behind you from that silent tom that circled you will get you hooked. Relax and enjoy the outdoors in the spring.


----------



## Budulater (Sep 22, 2009)

ridgewalker said:


> It gets in your blood for sure. Just watch out because before you know it, you will have a box of calls, several decoys, and . . . That gobble from 10 feet behind you from that silent tom that circled you will get you hooked. Relax and enjoy the outdoors in the spring.


Yea its already started.HAHAHA The wifes beginning to give me the eye.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Don't forget... have PATIENCE. Trust me.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

I was sitting out on my patio this morning and heard a few clucks and the woods all around me erupted in gobbling. 10 minutes later a hem ran across the lawn with a tom in tow.￼ Just need this to happen again in a couple weeks.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Red phase hen... Cool


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

bowhunter426 said:


> I was sitting out on my patio this morning and heard a few clucks and the woods all around me erupted in gobbling. 10 minutes later a hem ran across the lawn with a tom in tow.￼ Just need this to happen again in a couple weeks.
> 
> View attachment 251327



In a couple weeks, she'll be nesting and you'll be able to call him across the Manistee River to feed him some lead cause he'll be so lonely...


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

TheLionsFan said:


> Don't forget... have PATIENCE. Trust me.


That word has no place in turkey hunting.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

srconnell22 said:


> That word has no place in turkey hunting.


I guess I don't follow


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

Patience my a$$ I just wanna kill something ! LOL


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

TheLionsFan said:


> Don't forget... have PATIENCE. Trust me.


You beat me to it. Patience is a true virtue in turkey hunting.



bowhunter426 said:


> I was sitting out on my patio this morning and heard a few clucks and the woods all around me erupted in gobbling. 10 minutes later a hem ran across the lawn with a tom in tow.￼ Just need this to happen again in a couple weeks.
> View attachment 251327


That coloration reminds me of the coloration of some Iowa easterns that were released around my area in exchange for some grouse that were seen to Iowa. Occasionally we see a hen with that coloration 20 years later.



timbrhuntr said:


> Patience my a$$ I just wanna kill something ! LOL
> View attachment 251376


The only patience those buzzards need is to wait for the road kills to get rotten enough to satisfy there palate for rotten stuff. Do they ever do their own killing?


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Red phase hen... Cool


We have a lot of them around. Was driving around the block last night and saw a dozen or more red as well as a smokey grey tom with 2 smokey grey hens. If the storm holds off I am going back out with the camera tonight to see if I can find them.


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

The turkeys were breeding big time this morning.


----------

